# The amazing sound of crickets singing, at slow speed.



## Happyflowerlady (Nov 25, 2013)

This is the sound of crickets, but not like you have ever heard them before. They slowed the recording down to the speed it would be if a crickets lifespan were the same as a humans lifespan, since crickets live their life at a much faster speed that people do.
This is a double recording of crickets chirping, one at normal speed, and one that has been slowed down. The slow version sounds like a choir singing in the background.
 Makes you wonder what else we miss.....
http://youtu.be/HyL8FeDHW_c


----------

